# PCC delay India



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for PCC for me & my spouse. My wife got the letter immediately as this is her first passport and the address mentioned on it is the same as our new location.

For me however a police verification is needed as my renewed passport has an updated addressed. When this was issued to me, a police inquiry did not happen and I got my renewed passport in less than three days. 

The PCC appointment took place around 10 days ago and I have opted for SMS services. It mentions that the police will be contacting me at my home address for verification. Post this step I am required to carry all documents in the police station in no less than 3 days. Since my appointment at PSK there has been no progress. They have also shared an SMS number in case I need to check the status of my progress however I didnt get any revert when I tried sending the message. The only option I see is visiting the police station myself. Can anyone suggest what's the ideal timeframe to wait for the police inquiry.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PCC for me & my spouse. My wife got the letter immediately as this is her first passport and the address mentioned on it is the same as our new location.
> 
> ...


Police verification takes its own time. You can always check with the police station. They will go with their timelines. I got my PCC exactly after one month of my PCC appointment.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Rahul.

Can you please elaborate on what happens at the home visit and later at the police station when they ask you to bring documents. What questions and documents are needed when I need to visit them. Assuming they will ask for some money.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

shedgepranay said:


> Thanks Rahul.
> 
> Can you please elaborate on what happens at the home visit and later at the police station when they ask you to bring documents. What questions and documents are needed when I need to visit them. Assuming they will ask for some money.


I got msg and was asked to visit the station along with documents. They will send you a list of documents which you will have to take with you. Not everyone will ask for money. It depends on luck. Hope you meet an honest one..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks, appreciate your help. 1 month or 45 days I assume is the timeframe atleast


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PCC for me & my spouse. My wife got the letter immediately as this is her first passport and the address mentioned on it is the same as our new location.
> 
> ...


Quite different experience my wife from what I see above. My wife applied for PCC in Chennai , India and got it in a weeks time. She did not have any police verification done.

She got a call to collect the certificate from the passport office.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry for being off-topic but

What will be the process if somebody is residing in a different place in India than what is mentioned on the passport and generally what kind of documents are asked?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Sorry for being off-topic but
> 
> What will be the process if somebody is residing in a different place in India than what is mentioned on the passport and generally what kind of documents are asked?



where ever you live, you need a PCC


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

csdhan said:


> Sorry for being off-topic but
> 
> What will be the process if somebody is residing in a different place in India than what is mentioned on the passport and generally what kind of documents are asked?


Change in address doesn't matter. You need last one year's current address proof to get PCC.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Change in address doesn't matter. You need last one year's current address proof to get PCC.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have been living in the same place for 5 years and have some address proofs but got recently married and my wife doesn't have any proofs for this address. What happens in this case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Thanks, I have been living in the same place for 5 years and have some address proofs but got recently married and my wife doesn't have any proofs for this address. What happens in this case?


Husband proofs are accepted for the wife in india
I hope you have the marriage certificate

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

csdhan said:


> Thanks, I have been living in the same place for 5 years and have some address proofs but got recently married and my wife doesn't have any proofs for this address. What happens in this case?


You can amend your Bank account to add her as well. Joint account with Nationalised Bank also serves as address proof. Aadhaar Card is another Addresa Proof which can be updated with Marriage Certificate and your own address proof. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Husband proofs are accepted for the wife in india
> I hope you have the marriage certificate
> 
> Cheers


Passport office accept Husband's address proof but when it goes on for Police Verification, poloce doesn't accept it. They need individual address proof for each person.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Passport office accept Husband's address proof but when it goes on for Police Verification, poloce doesn't accept it. They need individual address proof for each person.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Police are a law to themselves in India

They can demand what ever they wish and we have to obey

Cheers


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, for the info, I'm expecting my 189 invite by September, so will have to arrange some proof for her in the meantime. Yes, I have the marriage certificate but nothing else for this address. All her proofs are for her hometown address. I will also enquire around regarding this as I didn't give much thought to it till now. Well if nothing else works then good old greasing the palms would do the trick I guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Thanks guys, for the info, I'm expecting my 189 invite by September, so will have to arrange some proof for her in the meantime. Yes, I have the marriage certificate but nothing else for this address. All her proofs are for her hometown address. I will also enquire around regarding this as I didn't give much thought to it till now. Well if nothing else works then good old greasing the palms would do the trick I guess.


Why don’t you do what Rahul advised
Add her to your bank account 
It’s the quickest and least painful 

Cheers


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why don’t you do what Rahul advised
> Add her to your bank account
> It’s the quickest and least painful
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I will surely explore this option. I have an SBI salary account, so don't know what those babus will come up with for adding my wife's name and converting it into a joint account. If they ask for her present address proof then it'll all end up in a circle.

I will inquire with the bank and decide what to do.

Thanks!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

csdhan said:


> Yes, I will surely explore this option. I have an SBI salary account, so don't know what those babus will come up with for adding my wife's name and converting it into a joint account. If they ask for her present address proof then it'll all end up in a circle.
> 
> I will inquire with the bank and decide what to do.
> 
> Thanks!


Bank will accept the marriage certificate to convert your account into Joint Account. If SBI is painful in your locality, open the account in HDFC/ICICI It's not a painful one for sure everywhere. Go to Bank and update her Aadhaar details. Now aadhaar data can be updated in the Banks as well. This is the biggest proof of identity and address. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

